# Picture dump! Prickles and kids pay the studio a visit



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Greetings! It's been a while since I last posted, so to make up for my absence, here are pictures! 
[attachment=2:2ek63a52]carb.jpg[/attachment:2ek63a52]
[attachment=1:2ek63a52]IMG_7323.JPG[/attachment:2ek63a52]
[attachment=0:2ek63a52]IMG_7330.JPG[/attachment:2ek63a52]


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

And a few more..


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww such cuties!  I especially like the frowny faces hehe


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Amazing pics! Soo very cute too. x


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

fab pics!!! if only Ralph would come out to play like that!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

The pictures are really nice. My first thought "those are some funny Christmas ornaments"


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very cute pics!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

They are too cute! I want to kiss them


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

So adorable! I like the one where they are all in a heap in the basket.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Simply precious!! Such good pictures. I just fell in love with the first one.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww! You should send in the second picture to Larry's Christmas contest! :mrgreen:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Awww! You should send in the second picture to Larry's Christmas contest! :mrgreen:


I know, but i just got them from the photographer yesterday..tsktsk. Thanks for all the wonderful comments everyone!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What great pics! The first one is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful! I love them; thank you!


----------



## Roni (Oct 27, 2010)

I absolutely love the first picture of your "three little pricks"! LOL So cute


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

schmelderz, I posted some of the pics in the tumblr

http://hedgehoglovers.tumblr.com.


----------

